
Alluxio, formerly Tachyon hits 1.0 - hurrycane
http://www.alluxio.com/2016/02/alluxio-formerly-tachyon-is-entering-a-new-era-with-1-0-release/
======
techjournal
Huge break through in big data

------
watsonville
Good job New era for tachyon

------
dianamp
Nice!

